# a small kitten OH turning tutorial



## a small kitten (Oct 7, 2010)

Cube is a GuHong. It's good.

This kind of video is somewhat overdone, but I felt like I needed to make one. If I have time, I'll also make some videos about raising tps and other tips/tricks. If you have any questions concerning the method, ZZOH or the video feel free to ask.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 7, 2010)

You can seriously turn like three times as fast as me.

No fair.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 7, 2010)

I think most of that has to do with my lack of large cube rotations? I dunno. And my cube is ridiculously loose. Hopefully that tps video will help.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 7, 2010)

i hate people with long fingers


----------



## PalashD (Oct 7, 2010)

wow! and I thought my long fingers were a disadvantage at turning fast.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 7, 2010)

I kind of prefer tutorials with talking, but it's good anyway. :tu I realise my OH turning needs improvement, but I'm too lazy to do anything about it.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Oct 7, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> If you have any questions concerning the method, ZZOH or the video feel free to ask.



Could you give an explanation in text form followed by a video tutorial or something similar? I think it would be interesting. Thank you!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 7, 2010)

A "raise my tps" video would be rather baller.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 7, 2010)

> Could you give an explanation in text form followed by a video tutorial or something similar? I think it would be interesting. Thank you!



What exactly should I explain in text? 



> A "raise my tps" video would be rather baller.



Ok. Raising Statue's tps video coming up.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 7, 2010)

Ok. Raising Statue's tps video coming up.[/QUOTE]
Yuss!


----------



## theace (Oct 7, 2010)

Mahn! I take like 1:20 for an OH solve. I gotta learn to turn like that!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 8, 2010)

Some EOcross/EOline tips would be fantastic. REALLY.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't ZZ but I would love to see how to work on tps.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 8, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> I don't ZZ but I would love to see how to work on tps.


 
I love to zzz...



Spoiler


----------



## Weston (Oct 8, 2010)

You turn exactly like me


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 8, 2010)

Weston said:


> You turn exactly like me


 
In style of turning, yes. But in moves that turn, for sure no. I love how he just spams 2 gen. You actually have to rotate and use other moves generally.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 8, 2010)

You mean our methods differ.

@ Anthony. Good ZZing.


----------

